# Catching A 13lb Channel Catfish in the Pond



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

6 to 8lbs maybe... Had you put a scale, or even the tape on it, I might believe 13, but right now I lean towards 6.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would totally see that as a 10+lbs fish. Sweet video and great looking cat!


----------



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks


----------

